# Vise??



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

They come in very handy for various reasons. I use a pair of clamps, to clamp by mower blade across the corner of my workbench, so I can sharpen the blade. I use the vise when I need to cut some steel pipe, or have to debur the mower blade, or hold my chain saw steady, while sharpening the teeth on the chain.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A vice is a handy thing,that's for sure----if the table will be for assembling woodworking projects--a side mounted woodworking vice would be best--if it's just a general purpose work bench--then I would prefer a regular vise.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I have both.
I have woodworker vise mounted under the bench. I have machinist vice mounted to a block of plywood. When I need the machinist vice I clamp it in the wood vise via the plywood block.


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

joed said:


> I have both.
> I have woodworker vise mounted under the bench. I have machinist vice mounted to a block of plywood. When I need the machinist vice I clamp it in the wood vise via the plywood block.


So you can clamp the machinist vice to the table?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope one day to build nice wood bench, I want a Moxon Vise, a wood vise (I already have) and a leg vise, each vise serves a different purpose.
The first one is a leg vise.
The second is a Moxon vise
The third is a wood vise 
The last is a bench vise


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

If you bolt a machinist vice to the work bench, it is almost guaranteed to get in your way.

I have a woodworkers vice bolted under my table and the machinist vise bolted to the drill press cabinet.


----------

